# Maintenance and use of metrology equipment



## starr256 (Feb 17, 2020)

As a hobby machinist, I glean a lot from manuals and videos. What I a looking for is a general manual on how to properly use various measurement implements. Like some thing to explain how to maintain a surface plate, how to put things on the plate, use and care of a surface gauge, etc. How to verify flatness, concentricity, tapers, squareness and the like. I am sure the schools have textbooks on this. I am looking for recommendations. Peace.


----------



## mikey (Feb 17, 2020)

I am not aware of a single text that covers everything. When I started, I recall a useful book was the Starrett Book for Student Machinists. It is very basic and did not go over things in great detail but it was a start. The care and feeding of common metrology tools are all over the net, like this one from Mitutoyo. Search for the specific info you need and you can spend hours reading.


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 18, 2020)

Check out Suburban Tool youtube videos. Dan does a lot of videos on measurement tools
Don Bailey/Suburban Tool has a lot of videos


----------

